# Stoll cms 400 420 440 صيانة



## محمدأبومسعود (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو من الأخوة الفضلاء مساعدتي في البحث عن كيفية صيانة آلات النسيج و الحياكة الألمانية من شركة شتول ذوات الطراز 440 , 420

stoll cmc 400 420 440

حيث إن هذه الطرازات لم تعد تصنع من الشركة و نحن لا نجد وكلاء أو شخص نتعامل معه بهذا الخصوص , أرجو إفادتي أو مساعدتي في البحث عما يتعلق بهذا الخصوص و بارك الله فيكم

أنا عندي إلمام بدوائر التحكم و التحكم المبرمج ولكن لا أستطيع التعامل مع مثل هذه المكائن خشية أن تصاب بعطل لا أستطيع التعامل معه لاحقا ..


----------



## khaled abdoun (12 مارس 2010)

بخصوص سؤالك عن ماكينات stoll cms 430 440 وغيرهم انت لم توضح موديل الماكينات وهي 511 او 0.6 او tc لان كل الموديلات فيهم stoll cms 430 440 
عموما في توكيل لل stoll في مصر وسوريا واسمه خفرع( طارق الاوبري) 
وفي م/ احمد ابوالخير في عين شمس
اخيرا لو تعرف حد عايز يبيع اي نوع stoll انا عايز اشتري وانا عندي ماكينات proti pv ,pt
للبيع جوج 12 و 7 وشكرا


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا الاخ خالد علي المرور


----------

